# My two new addittions



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are my two new babies. They are very frightened. I took a few pics, then let them rest in their cage. Please excuse the messy bedroom!

This beauty is Zoey

























And this baby is Baretta

















They are both girls. Zoey is four months old and Baretta is three months old.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Were you the one who took leftovers???
haha they are so pretty!!!! I LOVE LOVE the white one! and i love Zoey's crest!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are both gorgeous I especially love Baretta, whiteface lutinos are so pretty!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yep, Leftovers will be my sixth (and last) baby! I decided six is a good number! Yeah, Zoey's crest is gorgeous if I do say so myself lol! Her tail feathers are a little rough looking but I am sure they will be fine in time. Zoey has some pearls (hard to see in pic) but they aren't really heavy. Baretta is gorgeous and seems like she will be a real sweet bird.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Wendy has shred tail feathers also, no reason! Your babies are so pretty!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, thanks!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Gosh. Such beauties! You must have your hands full!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful babies,Jaime S.


----------



## cjamie (Jan 5, 2012)

got my first 2 pair to day , heres 1,,,,http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l52/toby725717/DSCF5044.jpg


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

cjamie said:


> got my first 2 pair to day , heres 1,,,,http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l52/toby725717/DSCF5044.jpg


Gorgeous!!! Congrats! If you want you can post an introduction in our introductions section so we can all give you a proper welcome


----------



## munchkin101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Awww!! They are So beautiful! I LOVE Baretta  She's Gorgeous!


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will be taking more pictures once they settle in! cjamie, your babies are beautiful!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Jaime, we would like to see the others as well. Leftovers is doing well and looking forward to making new friends.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! They are so cute! Congrats on the beautiful cockatiels!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous tiels! Congratulations! Can't wait to see some more pictures when they settle in!


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

VERY cute 

Baretta looks exactly like my girl Tikky


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

MOAR PICS!!! please.


----------



## cjamie (Jan 5, 2012)

http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11859&stc=1&d=1326156118


----------



## cjamie (Jan 5, 2012)

cjamie said:


> http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11859&stc=1&d=1326156118


how do i get the picture to show up on here


----------



## cjamie (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## NickinKona (Nov 2, 2011)

*Gorgeous*

I love the crest on your Lutino! It's awesome!


----------

